# Legal age



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wouldering what is the legal age to own a catty?


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

In the UK i don't think there is one.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

UK vendors do state on their websites that its illegal to sell or hire to under 18's

Like this one My link

I guess own is different to buy so I'm not really sure,sorry.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never seen a legal age for slingshots but like most thing here it can change from state to state or even city to city, I won't sell to anyone I know is under 18 but that's just me.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure its even illegal to sell to under 18 in the uk. I know about 15 years ago I bought one well under age from a gunsmiths. I think its just that over 18s are responcible for their own actions so its better for the sellers who may otherwise be blamed.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i think you can buy a catapult at any age in the u.k. but i do always say on my listings 18+ only just in case, john


----------

